#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-26
<lubmil> !pk wieczorny
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk wieczorny
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 362. dzień roku: „Kiedy chcesz przekazać wiadomość, nie rób filmu: wyślij telegram. (Goldwyn)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 362. dzień roku: ?Kiedy chcesz przekazać wiadomość, nie rób filmu: wyślij telegram. (Goldwyn)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 362. day of the year: ?When you want to send a message, don't do films: to send a telegram. (Goldwyn)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-27
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> hi ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> Hello lubmil
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 362. dzień roku: „Kiedy chcesz przekazać wiadomość, nie rób filmu: wyślij telegram. (Goldwyn)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 362. dzień roku: ?Kiedy chcesz przekazać wiadomość, nie rób filmu: wyślij telegram. (Goldwyn)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 362. day of the year: ?When you want to send a message, don't do films: to send a telegram. (Goldwyn)?
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Wed, 28 Dec 2016 00:00:47 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 363. dzień roku: „Człowiek genialny nie myli się; jego pomyłki są zamierzone, są bramą prowadzącą do odkryć. (Joyce)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 363. dzień roku: ?Człowiek genialny nie myli się; jego pomyłki są zamierzone, są bramą prowadzącą do odkryć. (Joyce)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 363. day of the year: ?The man of genius does not make mistakes; his errors are intentional, as the gate leading to the discoveries. (Joyce)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-28
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Thu, 29 Dec 2016 00:00:53 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 364. dzień roku: „Absurd to grzech Boga. (Sartre)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 364. dzień roku: ?Absurd to grzech Boga. (Sartre)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 364. day of the year: ?The absurd is sin to God. (Sartre)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-29
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> what's the pkg name for mod_logio for apache on 14.04 lts
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Fri, 30 Dec 2016 00:39:23 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 365. dzień roku: „Epoki żyją w historii poprzez anachronizmy. (Oscar Wilde)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 365. dzień roku: ?Epoki żyją w historii poprzez anachronizmy. (Oscar Wilde)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 365. day of the year: ?Era live in history because of anachronizmy. (Oscar Wilde)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-31
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> #freenode-newyears
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 01 Jan 2017 00:56:33 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 1. dzień roku: „Ameryka to wielkie, przyjazne psisko w małym pokoiku. Kiedy tylko machnie ogonem, wywraca krzesła (Jim Jarmusch)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 1. dzień roku: ?Ameryka to wielkie, przyjazne psisko w małym pokoiku. Kiedy tylko machnie ogonem, wywraca krzesła (Jim Jarmusch)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 1. day of the year: ?America is a big, friendly dog in a small room. When only machnie tail, tilt chairs (Jim Jarmusch)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en macha
<ChanSeba> swinging
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en machnie
<ChanSeba> machnie
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en machać
<ChanSeba> waving
#ubuntu-pk 2017-01-01
<lubmil> .t est
<ChanSeba> Sat, 31 Dec 2016 19:14:51 EST
<lubmil> #freenode-newyears
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Mon, 02 Jan 2017 00:03:41 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 2. dzień roku: „Anglikowi wydaje się, że jest moralny, kiedy mu niewygodnie. (George Shaw)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 2. dzień roku: ?Anglikowi wydaje się, że jest moralny, kiedy mu niewygodnie. (George Shaw)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 2. day of the year: ?The Englishman think it is moral when it is inconvenient. (George Shaw)?
